# Did You Grow Up in the 1970's?



## fureverywhere (Sep 14, 2016)

I still don't know who shot J.R., one of my proud moments as a teen was being old enough to have my own princess phone in my room, there was a computer in the high school the size of most of the room, " Conjunction Junction what's your function?", best buddy still has a yellow 8 track player on display, there was a iconic bar everyone went to...next to the pinball machines they put in this new game Pac Man, and yep you were wearing Jordache or Calvin Klein jeans with Candies heels. One more-the cool kids had a comb in their back pocket at all times. That was if you had Farrah or Travolta hair...mine was a frizzy natural







"All skaters, change directions" means something to you.
                    This rings a bell: "and my name, is Charlie. They work for me."
                    You remember when film critics were certain that no movie could ever possibly get better special effects than those in the movie TRON.
                    This rings a bell: "My name is Charlie, and they work for me."!
                    You've recently horrified yourself by using any one of the following phrases: "You know, back when...," "When I was your age...," or "When I was younger..."
                    Rotary phones.
                    You remember that music that was labeled "alternative" really was.
                    Your jaw would ache by the time you finished one of those brick-sized packages of Bazooka!
                    "Members Only" jackets...say no more.
                    There was nothing strange about Bert and Ernie living together.
                    You remember having a rotary phone.
                    You still wonder if Mikey died from a lethal cocktail of Pop Rocks and Coca Cola.
                    You remember when your cable TV box had a sliding selector switch and your "cable or VCR remote" was connected to the TV by a CORD!
                    You actually remember Mr. Bill.
                    You took family trips BEFORE the invention of the mini-van and remember riding in the back of the station wagon trying to get passing trucks to honk at you.
                    You remember Bo and Luke Duke, Daisy, Boss Hogg, or, worst of all - what Sheriff Roscoe's full name was. (Coltrain)
                    You found nothing strange about Bert and Ernie living together.
                    You remember "Friday Night Videos" before the days of MTV.
                    You're starting to believe that having the kids go to school all year wouldn't be such a bad idea after all.
                    Leg warmers were cool.
                    You actually remember Benetton.
                    Schoolhouse Rock played a HUGE part in how you learned things like grammar, math and history. (A big hint here is if the only way you can recite the Preamble to the Constitution is by singing it.)
                    You learned to swim at about the same time "Jaws" came out... and still carry the emotional scars to prove it.
                    You ever had a Dorothy Hamill haircut or used Short and Sassy shampoo.
                    You remember having to get off the couch to change the TV channel.
                    If male: your first love was Marsha Brady, Jeannine, Samantha from Bewitched, Josie or any one of the Pussycat.
                    You were unsure if Diet Coke would ever catch on.
                    You ever asked to be gagged with a spoon.
                    You remember the days when "safe sex" meant "my parents are going out of town".
                    Chevy Chase was really funny in those vacation movies.
                    You actually believed that Mikey, famed kid on the Life cereal commercials, died after eating Pop Rocks and drinking a Coke.
                    You know, by heart, the words to Weird Al Yankovic's songs.
                    It was a major accomplishment to get to the "Chase" scene in Ms. Pacman.
                    You were not allowed to see The Exorcist, The Omen, or The Blue Lagoon when they came out.
                    The Brady Bunch Movie brings back warm memories.
                    You tuned in regularly to the adventures of the Bionic Man and Woman, Wonder Woman, and/or the Incredible Hulk.
                    Your parents wanted you to attend medical school, but you decided it was pointless since Quincy got all the babes anyway.
                    And lastly, I'll make a song stick in your head for the rest
                    You ever owned a set of "Pop-Wheels", that handy little combination of shoe and roller skate that lasted about a year on the open market.
                    You know who shot J.R.
                    A predominant color in your childhood photos is "plaid".
                    You're currently employed doing something that has absolutely nothing to do with your college major.
                    You remember trying to guess the first episode of the Brady Bunch from the first scene.
                    Your first musical purchase was an 8-track tape.
                    In your sophomore class picture, you're wearing a shirt with the collar "up".
                    Your parents paid $2,000 for a top-loading VCR that was almost the size of a coffee table.
                    You ever owned a Donnie and Marie or Sonny and Cher poster.
                    You've ever owned a pair of rainbow suspenders like the ones Mork used to wear.
                    You remember wanting to stay up to see Mr. Bill on Saturday Night Live.
                    You can recite the Preamble to the Constitution, but only to the tune of Schoolhouse Rock.
                    You recall when Love's Baby Soft was in every girl's Christmas stocking.
                    You ever wanted to learn to play "Stairway to Heaven" on the guitar and choreographed "Dancing Queen" by yourself in your room.
                    You know all the words to the double-album set of the "Grease" soundtrack.
                    You owned a Jordache anything, or you remember when Jordache jeans were cool.
                    If female: you thought that Shawn Cassidy was "dreamy", lusted after "Ted, your ship's photographer" on the Love Boat or Chachi.
                    Most of the fillings in your mouth are directly related to Bazooka or Bubble Yum.
                    You remember when there was only "G", "PG", and "R".​


----------



## Manatee (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't grow up in the 70s, but my kids did.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, I didn't technically "grow up" in the 1970's, but I sure did a lot of growing up nonetheless.  My daughter was born in 1970 and from that moment on, I had responsibilities that I hadn't dreamed of.......you know, you think you're going to get this sweet little baby and what you get is an imp from hell, at least at midnight and 2:00 a.m. and 3:00 a.m. and 4:00 a.m. and.....   And then they're in the terrible twos and then they're pre-teens and THEN THEY'RE TEENS and ......


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 14, 2016)

It's funny that I can identify with when your kids grew up too. My kids were later of course. I can name the first hundred Pokémon. Sing along with the Spice Girls...oh and if " Bye Bye Bye" comes on fuggeaboutit...I can still lip sync the whole song. The remake of "Lady Marmalade"? The entire Boyz2Men songbook? Absolutely..." And I THANK YOU"


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't remember most of those things in that list, except rotary phones and leg warmers. I should have grown up in the 60's.  Sometimes I'm not sure I've grown up yet, in many ways.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, sort of.  In 1970 I graduated from high school, in 1971 had a son.


----------



## Redd (Sep 15, 2016)

Well since I know who shot J.R. then I guess I did grow up in the 70's

Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane Fur


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 15, 2016)

In 1972 I was ten. I remember all the kid stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> In 1972 I was ten. I remember all the kid stuff.



You're just a wee baby!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 15, 2016)

You're just a wee baby!   

Awww gee, I guess you're right...we're only as old as we feel...


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You're just a wee baby!
> 
> Awww gee, I guess you're right...we're only as old as we feel...





LOL!  True.  I can feel 20 or 90 but usually feel like I'm still in my 40's (same as my sons!).  I love when the 80+ guys on here call me a child!


----------



## dcj55373 (Sep 16, 2016)

I grew up in the 60's, was a fun time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 16, 2016)

That was cute yesterday. The tattoo took hours so traditionally you get to know the artist pretty well by the time they're done. We were discussing places we had traveled to. He was from Tennessee. At first I said I hadn't been there. Then I recalled being at the World's Fair there in I guessed 1982. He hadn't known they had the World's Fair there. He was born in 1982

Really though, if you're in a room of under thirty-somethings you can feel older than G-d. When I was 16, having one tattoo was badass. Now many of them go full yakuza...full sleeves everywhere...I surrender.


----------



## Lon (Sep 16, 2016)

I was fully developed and grown up all through the 70's


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 16, 2016)

I grew up in the 60's great times in London 
Watching England winning the World Cup
was great I don't think they will ever win it again
not in my lifetime any way 
the Beatles the Rolling Stones the kinks the who
saturday morning pictures gob stoppers pineapple chunks
dripping sandwiches savaloys n peace pudding faggots
go cart racing chopper bikes bonfire nights carnaby street
them years come and went so fast but great days they were


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 16, 2016)

dcj55373 said:


> I grew up in the 60's, was a fun time.



Me, too, and yes, it was.  It was a completely different world.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 20, 2016)

I came of age in the 70s and it was the best time of my life, although I lived "behind the iron curtain" in the cold war era.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2016)

I graduated high school in 1972, so I was basically a young adult in the 70's.  But I think I really enjoyed the ride through them.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 20, 2016)

I never really "grew up"  but I would have graduated from high school in 1970, had I not been in the Army.    I did get my GED while in the Army.


----------



## 911 (Oct 28, 2016)

Did I grow up in the 70's? If you ask my wife she would probably tell you that I still haven't grown up. I like doing all kinds of stuff, including roller and ice skating and in the winter, I like to sled, but I have broken two because of my size, so I have to use a truck tire inner tube. I go with the Grandkids, so I don't look too foolish.


----------



## Lon (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes ---I was growing through the 30's. 40's, 50's. 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & still growing now.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 28, 2016)

I like to sled, but I have broken two because of my size, so I have to use a truck tire inner tube. I go with the Grandkids, so I don't look too foolish. 

Sledding is one of the few great things about winter. I'm also pleased to finally have a grandchild so I can happily climb the jungle gym at the park again


----------

